# bear in my tank



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

i upgraded from 75g to 130g. my 4' 75g is on my back deck, second floor, no stairs to get up. it is empty waiting for me to do something with it. On Saturday a black bear climbed up onto my deck and on top of the empty aquarium. that's 400lbs of bear on top of the glass. i thought it would break for sure. it did not. surprised at how strong it was, i thought i would share. wish i had a picture, but he was 3 feet from the glass door so i did not open it. the picture i did try to take gave me the reflection off the glass door.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that is pretty cool. too bad pics didn't work out


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Crazy. Bad bear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

He just was hungry and no fish?!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow a bear that associates aquariums with live/fresh fish. Cool!!!


----------

